# Bachlauf im Winter abstellen?



## Xpaddy1986X (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo, habe nun seid ein paar wochen meinen Teich Fertig

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=169444#post169444

Der Bachlauf mit bepflanzter staustufe wird über einen Druckfilter (1500L/h) betrieben.
Muss der Filter im Winter in die Wohnung also aus dem Teich oder kann er auch draussen bleiben, und was wird dann mit dem Bachlauf, wenn er nicht läuft? der Trocknet doch dann aus, und die Pflanzen da drinne?
Muss ich die Pflanzen dann in den Teich setzen für den Winter?
Wann holt ihr eure pumpen / Filter rein / schaltet sie aus? 
wenn er rein muss, kann ich den Bachlauf über eine kleine Pumpe weiterlaufen lassen(600L/h)?

Gruß Paddy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf im Winter abstellen?*

Hallo,
der Bachlauf sollte schon aus dem Grund abgeschaltet werden, weil dadurch das Wasser im Teich viel schneller auskühlt. Die Pflanzen im Bach schaffen das schon, die kommen im Frühjahr wieder.


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf im Winter abstellen?*

echt, sind die Pflanzen solche überlebenskünstler? Sind __ Rohrkolben und __ Binsen drinne!
Und ab wann schaltet ihr eure bachlüfue aus? und wann baur ihr eure Filter ab/schaltet sie ab?
Gruß Paddy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf im Winter abstellen?*

Die meisten User lassen durchlaufen, ich drossele meine Filterleistung. Du hast __ Rohrkolben auf der Folie im Bachlauf ? Na, viel Glück


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf im Winter abstellen?*

Nein, ich habe doppelt Folie, und dazwischen noch einen abgesägten Mörtelkübel! da hab ich schon vorgesorgt, außerdem sind es bis jetzt nur schmalblätriger __ Rohrkolben und __ Zwergrohrkolben, den richtigen Rohrkolben habe ich heute bekommen, der kommt nächste woche rein! aber in einen Blumenkübel und dann wird er in der 1. Straustufe versenkt!

also wieso schreibst du dass man den ausmachen soll, wenn eh alle durchlaufen lassen?
Gruß Paddy


----------



## WERNER 02 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf im Winter abstellen?*

Morgen Paddy
Das mit dem nicht ausschalten bezog sich wohl eher auf den Filter. Denn diesen lassen die meisten tatsächlich ( gedrosselt ) durchlaufen.

Der Bachlauf aber, den sollte man tatsächlich abschalten. Denn erstens kühlt er wirklich deinen Teich zu schnell runter, und Zweitens wirste immer über eine Eisschicht die sich eventuell im Bachlauf bildet Wasser verlieren.
Also guter Rat, ABSCHALTEN.

Was die Pflanzen im Bachlauf anbelangt, keine Bange, die schießen im Frühjahr wieder neu. Jedenfalls habe ich in meinem Bachlauf noch nicht feststellen können, das über den Winter Pflanzen eingegangen wären.

Gruß
Werner


----------

